# Need some horse photos medicine...



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

How about this? A couple Arabian/Saddlebred foals.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

My old arab/saddlebred gelding.

"Hi! How are you?"








Pretty boy who is ****ed off at being on the hot walker 








Sassy, buckskin paint mare at the Girls Scout horse camp I worked at last fall








Remi, my friend's arab mare


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I have buckskin pictures!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Poseidon, Imma steal your buckskin!! Soooooooooo pretty and just about my favorite shade!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Here you go, beautiful Arab and her week old foal, bound to make you feel better:wink:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I love Angel's nose in the grass in the second pic. lol


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

I have lots of arab pics to share!!


----------



## sana (Mar 26, 2011)

Thank you guys! Thanks so much!  My fever's gone down! I feel soo much better! Phew!







LOVED LOVED LOVED ALL THE PHOTOS!!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Poseidon, Imma steal your buckskin!! Soooooooooo pretty and just about my favorite shade!


Baha. She's a total jerk most of the time.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Sorry, she's neither Arabian, nor buckskin, but hopefully she helps with your malady!!!!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Sorry I don't have any buckskin or arabians, so I hope "my" paints will do.

Sapphire 8 year old mare.









Apache 3 year old colt.









Lakota 3 year old solid paint filly.









Cheyenne 3 year old filly and half sister to Tequila.









Tequila 2 1/2 month old filly.









Last but not least Bonnie 11 year old cremello mare and mother to Cheyenne and Tequila.


----------



## sana (Mar 26, 2011)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Poseidon, Imma steal your buckskin!! Soooooooooo pretty and just about my favorite shade!


What if I get to steal it first :twisted:


Thanks for the non buckskin and arabians! LOVED LOVED watching the photos! 


Seriously guys, nearly aaallll the photos in this thread made me go...

*AWWIEEE!!!*  :lol:


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Make that Tequila is 3 months old now lol.


----------



## sana (Mar 26, 2011)

HorseLovinLady said:


> Make that Tequila is 3 months old now lol.



Happy Monthday to Tequila!!   Give her a hug from me and a kiss too :wink:


----------

